# Sunday June 13th - The North Lancs Cycleway & Bowland Forest Populaire



## Sysagent (17 May 2010)

Anyone having a go at this:-

*Sunday June 13th - The North Lancs Cycleway & Bowland Forest Populaire*

108km Starting and finishing at Bull Beck Car Park, Caton.
Event organiser - Mike Hutchinson. mikehutchinson@fastmail.fm
Further details can be obtained from:


Audax website: www.audax.uk.net
CTC website: www.ctc.org.uk
CTC Lancaster website: www.ctclancaster.org.uk
Thinking of having a go, hopefully it will be a fantastic route around superb countryside...


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2010)

It sounds good but I hope to be riding the Red Rose Ride that day.


----------



## onb (26 May 2010)

Im in .


----------

